# "CONO NORTE" TRUJILLANO: DISTRITO LA ESPERANZA



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Te pasaste cid con el thread. Es primera vez que se muestran fotos de La Esperanza. Si bien ha mejorado un poco y se puede notar la diferencia, aun le tomará mucho verse mejor. Este distrito, junto a Florencia de Mora, El Porvenir, Victor Larco y Trujillo, es decir, 5 distritos, conforman el contínuo urbano de la ciudad.

A este ritmo de crecimiento, se añadirán Huanchaco (No el balneario, sino las zonas y poblados circundantes) y Moche en apenas unos dos años...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

dos anhos :O exageras?


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Nose si en dos años pero trujillo esta creciendo barbaramente, lo bueno hacia arriba


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

facil que en dos decadas Moche y Huanchaco se unen a Trujillo


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy interesante thread. La verdad la zona tampoco se ve tan mal y se notan las ganas de progresar.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buen aporte ... interesante La Esperanza. ^^Efectivamente se ven las ganas de la gente de mejorar su ciudad


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Interesante las fotos, lo veo parecido al distrito de alto de la alianza en tacna,, no me imaginaba a trujillo con mototaxis, le falta bastante en ornato pero si como dicen antes era peor, que bueno que se valla mejorando.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

aqui sucede que los que viven en el distrito de Trujillo y Victor Larco nunca o casi nunca se ven en necesidad de salir a otro distrito (llamese La Esperanza, Porvenir, Florencia), pues casi como que todo esta centralizado (malamente). Es asi que muchos no los conocemos siquiera. En 25 anhos yo he ido veces contadas con los dedos de las manos... En cambio los pobladores de estos distritos si van o tratan de ir con frecuencia a Trujillo. 
Con respecto a los mototaxis, me parece que solo deben circular en zonas especificas de esos distritos, por aqui al menos en la ciudad nunca he visto...


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

parece san juan de miraflores o villa el salvador, le falta muchisimo a esa zona pero igual ojala que mejore pronto.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¡Bravo! Qué bueno ver otra zona de la ciudad, y se valora el esfuerzo por progresar.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

CENRIQ said:


> facil que en dos decadas Moche y Huanchaco se unen a Trujillo


Creo que exageras.....Huanchaco ya esta muy cerca de Trujillo, otra cosa de que ahí está Chan Chan del colegio militar hacia Villa del Mar no se puede construir nada pues es zona arqueologica.Así que solo quedaria del colegio militar hacia el ovalo, y ahi ya hay casas, está el Trópico y Huanchaquito no falta casi nada para que Trujillo se una a Huanchaco, Le pondria de 2 a 3 años para que se unan.
A proposito Huanchaco es uno de los distritos mas grandes en extensión de la Provincia de Trujillo abarca desde Villa del Mar hasta la Esperanza, incluso se come al Milagro tengo entendido, solo para que tengan una idea.

Moche esta un poco más lejos ademas que entre Moche y Trujillo está la zona industrial del Sur asi que ahi tampoco habrá casas pero del puente Moche hacia Moche tampoco hay muchas casas, si hay huertos y esas cosas pero no es zona Urbana.
Al distrito de Moche le pongo de 5 a 8 años para que se una a Trujillo.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> aqui sucede que los que viven en el distrito de Trujillo y Victor Larco nunca o casi nunca se ven en necesidad de salir a otro distrito (llamese La Esperanza, Porvenir, Florencia), pues casi como que todo esta centralizado (malamente). Es asi que muchos no los conocemos siquiera. En 25 anhos yo he ido veces contadas con los dedos de las manos... En cambio los pobladores de estos distritos si van o tratan de ir con frecuencia a Trujillo.
> Con respecto a los mototaxis, me parece que solo deben circular en zonas especificas de esos distritos, por aqui al menos en la ciudad nunca he visto...




Así es, igualmente yo solo conocia Trujillo y Victor Larco, pero por motivos de trabajo llegue a conocer La Esperanza, El Porvenir, Florencia de Mora, Moche, Laredo y huanchaco(El Milagro) todo debido al centralismo existente.

Muy buen thread Elmiocid ha mejorado mucho la Esperanza, este distrito comparandolo con uno de Lima sería Villa El Salvador, algo asi, para mi claro.


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

Libidito ...es cierto que hay zonas urbanas tanto de los distritos de Huanchaco y Moche que se van aproximando al continuo urbano de la ciudad ...las dos decadas que mencioné es un tiempo prudente para que se consoliden las nuevas areas urbana...y sobre todo que las autoridades planifiquen y no se llene de invasiones


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

q bueno q les haya gustado el thread  y si el distrito en estos ultimos años ha cambiado, se esta poniendo mas enfasis en las areas verdes, el servicio de limpieza, asfaltado de calles, complejos deportivos(hace año y medio no habia ni uno q este en buenas condiciones, ahora hay 2), aun faltan mas cosas pero se esta notando el cambio, eso q yo vivo aca jeje 
sobre las mototaxis estan agrupadas en comites y tienen paraderos, la unica zona q esta prohibida de pasar es x la panamericana de ahi pueden circular con total normalidad x las diferentes calles del distrito.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Ojalá le pongan mas énfasis a las áres verdes las necesita!!


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

se ve que es distrito k tiene por mejorar un poco mas pero al parecer tiene casi de todo y se ve ordena" pareciera k es una zona tranquila o me equivoco??
gracias por las photos"


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Libidito said:


> Creo que exageras.....Huanchaco ya esta muy cerca de Trujillo, otra cosa de que ahí está Chan Chan del colegio militar hacia Villa del Mar no se puede construir nada pues es zona arqueologica.Así que solo quedaria del colegio militar hacia el ovalo, y ahi ya hay casas, está el Trópico y Huanchaquito no falta casi nada para que Trujillo se una a Huanchaco, Le pondria de 2 a 3 años para que se unan.
> A proposito Huanchaco es uno de los distritos mas grandes en extensión de la Provincia de Trujillo abarca desde Villa del Mar hasta la Esperanza, incluso se come al Milagro tengo entendido, solo para que tengan una idea.
> 
> Moche esta un poco más lejos ademas que entre Moche y Trujillo está la zona industrial del Sur asi que ahi tampoco habrá casas pero del puente Moche hacia Moche tampoco hay muchas casas, si hay huertos y esas cosas pero no es zona Urbana.
> Al distrito de Moche le pongo de 5 a 8 años para que se una a Trujillo.


ohhh parece q en pocos años todo se unira lo importante es crecer ordenadamente, dando espacios a aereas verdes y a grandes avenidas q en un futuro puedan convertirse en corredores viales.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias por el thread, elmiocid.  Siempre es bonito ver--aunque sea virtualmente--zonas del Perú aún no mostradas en el foro. En La Esperanza como en tantos otros distritos de nuestro querido país se nota la pujanza y el deseo de sus habitantes por progresar. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante. El parecido con los conos de Lima de muy grande, como dijeron por allí, las ciudades de la costa se parecen mucho entre sí.

Por otro lado, me llama mucho la atención ese nombrecito: Florencia de Mora, me suena despampanante jeje.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quede totalmente sorprendida... me la imaginaba totalmente diferente. Bien por La Esperanza


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Interesante. El parecido con los conos de Lima de muy grande, como dijeron por allí, las ciudades de la costa se parecen mucho entre sí.
> 
> Por otro lado, me llama mucho la atención ese nombrecito: Florencia de Mora, me suena despampanante jeje.


florencia de mora era el nombre d una señora q tenia muchas propiedades en la serrania liberteña durante la epoca d la colonia, supongo q el nombre debe d ser xq sus habitantes mayoritariament migrantes d esa zona pusieron ese nombre a su distrito


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Le falta mucho por mejorar a ese distrito, especialmente en las construcciones, si tan solo tarrajearan sus lados y no las dejaran inacabadas indefinidamente, se notaría una gran mejora.


----------



## Pyrosheart (Jul 10, 2008)

Hace 1 semana estuve por Trujillo y fui al Porvenir porque tenia una investigación acerca el Parque Industrial, y fui por El Milagro si no me equivoco que esta por la espalda del PI, y la verdad no me paso nada xDD y eso que me perdi. 

a lo que iba Srry si esto es Off topic... pero alguien me puede decir, porque fracaso el Parque Industrial que esta en la Esperanza?, todas las empresas estan funcionando?, hay algun proyecto de inversion para este parque? y cuanta area tiene si es posible? (se que al inicio eran 1740 ha pero debido a invasiones se reducio)


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Pyrosheart said:


> a lo que iba Srry si esto es Off topic... pero alguien me puede decir, porque fracaso el Parque Industrial que esta en la Esperanza?, todas las empresas estan funcionando?, hay algun proyecto de inversion para este parque? y cuanta area tiene si es posible? (se que al inicio eran 1740 ha pero debido a invasiones se reducio)


No creo que haya fracasado, actualmente hay alrededor de 140 empresas funcionando, lastimosamente no tengo conocimiento del área (pero de que es grande, lo és) lo que si, falta mejorar mucho son las áreas verdes.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> No creo que haya fracasado, actualmente hay alrededor de 140 empresas funcionando, lastimosamente no tengo conocimiento del área (pero de que es grande, lo és) lo que si, falta mejorar mucho son las áreas verdes.


Así es, yo he trabajado en el parque Industrial así que no sé de que fracaso hablan....


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

se que tuvo una mejor epoca de la que ahora tiene. Pero esta resurgiendo con fuerza


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

bonistas fotos del cono norte de trujillo pero falta un mosnton por ahcer en ese lugar


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Por lo que cuentas se nota que es gente con deseo de progresar, amigos de trujillo siempre me aconsejaron que no me acerque por ahi que es una zona peligrosa, espero que eso cambie.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

AQP166 said:


> Por lo que cuentas se nota que es gente con deseo de progresar, amigos de trujillo siempre me aconsejaron que no me acerque por ahi que es una zona peligrosa, espero que eso cambie.


La esperanza no es más la zona peligrosa de Trujillo, tiene claro zonas muy maleadas pero no es altamente peligrosa, es un distrito con zonas buenas y malas como cualquier distrito......Mas bien Florencia de mora si es un distrito peligroso de pies a cabeza.


----------



## jjrge96 (Sep 7, 2009)

Tambien se parece al cono norte limeño.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

pero florencia de mora es un distrito muy pequeño... en comparacion de La Esperanza


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Tengo familia en diferentes lugares de Trujillo, y también en la esperanza, el unico crecimiento que he visto es SOLO en el casco urbano (o centro de Trujillo) por asi decirlo, pues los distritos de la periferie siguen en lo mismo, hace 5 años que no voy por la Esperanza, he pasado solamente, y veo que no ha cambiado nada, las pistas igual, el "centro financiero" igual (además de muy peligroso), la municipalidad igual (en las noches en una de las esquinas de la plaza de la esperanza hacen fiestas los fines de semana y es demasiado peligroso, pensé que era cosa del pasado, pero unos amigos me confirmaron que sigue igual o peor.

Las zonas por donde andaba siempre eran: Jr. Coupolican y Jr. Jose Marti (entre otras).


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*OBRAS EN LA ESPERANZA....... ANTES Y DESPUES:*













































​


----------

